# Shimano Cassette Spline Height Compatibility



## FozzieBearCa (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently purchase a set Mavic Ksyrium wheels, with a Shimano (M10) compatible freehub. I have a Shimano 105 (CS-5600) 10 spd cassette that I wish to use on my Mavic rear wheel. To my surprise, the spline depth on the cassette is greater than the spline height on the freehub. So the cassette fits the freehub, but there’s gap as the spline height and cassette indent are different. 

Would this mismatch spline height combination result in damage to the freehub? Or it is recommended to use a cassette with the smaller spline height.


----------

